# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #13: Laser Cut Frame File

## Eddie

*Project Update #13: Laser Cut Frame File*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

*Laser Cut Frame Files*
Please click the link if you want the laser cut frame file for the TwoUp.  As I had posted elsewhere, we cut a whole sheet of the same part so the internal files are laid out differently 'on the laser table' than what is attached; I manually just copied/pasted them all into a single file.  Our laser can take a whole 48x96 sheet so we can get several hundred of the smaller parts per sheet for example.  I will post the OneUp in just a little bit, all the parts are basically the same though.
http://www.qu-bd.com/BothUps/TwoUpALLPARTS.dxf

----------


## RomsMaklaet

I will post the OneUp in just a little bit, all the parts are basically the same though.
ทางเข้า gclub

----------


## aaronwelch2016

> I will post the OneUp in just a little bit, all the parts are basically the same though.
> ทางเข้า gclub


Just came here. One quick question. What are you using for the frame? When I used 1/4" MDF I needed the full 70mm (or close to it). When i got the new version I was able to use 2" screws, which is about 50mm. It's tight but it fits. That is with 2.7mm thick laser cut plywood.

ไฮโลออนไลน์

----------

